
A Better Lesson - homarp
https://rodneybrooks.com/a-better-lesson/
======
homarp
comments on The Bitter lesson, previously discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393432)

